# Got my new budgie



## Dougie_ (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone, Hope you're all having a good day.

I've recently got myself a young budgie, cannot identify its gender just yet so sadly will have to refer to it as it.

I've got the cage setup, got it water in both a bowl and a dispenser as i didn't notice it drinking from the dispenser and wanted to be sure it was getting what it needed. It's got its food, millet, treat and a few toys and the cage overall is not too big but big enough for the single budgie - I do intend on taming it once it's settled into the new home.

I've had it for about 2 days and it quietly sits by my window until it hears other birds outside (We have a sparrow nest in the hedge near our garden) and then it starts chirping away which makes me happy to hear but then starts flying around a bit, it's cooled down since the 1st time it did it but it has me thinking.

Basically there's a few questions I have which I hope someone could help me with, I didn't go buy one the day i considered, i did my research but some specific things need to be made clear to me.

Should I start trying to tame it now so it is not lonely?

How can I make sure it knows where its food are?

I talk to it calmly often and gentry stoke the cage in hopes it will not see my hands as danger, is there any other way of interacting with it until it's out and about from the cage?

It sits there listening to me talk to my friends while I'm on my PC, someone it always around.

Well sorry for the rant, this is my 1st post and not too use to threads.

Thank you all in advance and have a nice day 😊

- Dougie


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Dougie, and welcome to the forums! Glad you're here 

It sounds like you are doing great so far. The main thing to remember is to take it slow, and built a trusting bond with your bird. 

Give your bird a few more days to settle into it's new home, and then you can start trying to tame it.

If you have any extra food and water dishes that you can add to the cage, this will help make sure that it finds them and is eating and drinking. Remember, budgies can be sneaky and you may not actually SEE it eat or drink, but there should be some empty seed hulls in the dish or on the bottom of the cage that will tell you that it's eating.

Sitting by it's cage and talking in a calm voice is a perfect start. Keep doing that 

If you can post a picture of your new bird in natural light, and a clear shot of it's cere (nose) we can help you determine the gender of your new friend.


----------



## Dougie_ (May 6, 2019)

Thank you for your response! I really appreciate it, and I'm very happy to know I'm not doing a terrible job.

Here's some pictures of the little guy - absolutely in love with it and cannot wait to have it in the family properly and fully. :biggrin1:

Thank you again,

- Dougie


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You have a beautiful girl! 

Generally, we don’t advise attempting to tame a budgie until it has had a chance to settle in more. Chances are, she is appearing more tame than she is, which some budgies do when they’re new. Once they get more confident in their new surroundings, many start to get more skittish. Keep in mind, budgies are prey animals, and typically take much longer to gain trust than domestic pets. It’s not uncommon for it to take months in very small increments, to see progress of being “tame”. Then some budgies, even when they’re tame and no longer afraid, will refuse to bond or create a friendship with humans. If you’re lucky, you’ll have one who does, if that’s what you wish. All are so individual. Enjoy the journey, and remember to never try and rush your budgie into something they’re not ready for. Go at her pace.

If you haven’t already, we ask that all members read the information provided in the Stickies located at the upper part of each section. They contain current information on the best practices for keeping your budgie healthy and happy. 

Let us know when you decide on a name for your girl!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Dougie and :welcome: to the forums!

Your girl is beautiful! You've been given great advice. 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care. We have a lot of resources on the forums to keep you posted on everything! Be sure to read through the many stickies, as RavensGryf said above, and if you have any questions afterwards, we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your little female budgie is beautiful! :001_wub:

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame her at this time. Budgies are often submissive initially because they are terrified.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help her feel more secure. Play music or the TV for her when you are not around during the day.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

